# 1850 Lund 1850 Tyee rebuild.



## TROUT TRACKER

Well the old girl needs a little tlc so shes getting a whole new floor and a revamp of the bow area. With help of my good friends and fishing partners we got started today. We got the front end all dissasembled .
Here are some pics of the start.


























posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crayfish Trapper

Looks like you guys aren't messing around.


----------



## ebijack

Nice! Thanks for posting! keep the photos and updates coming. I'll have to tackle that job sometime. I'm also going to change the boats layout when I do it. But I'm waiting till I have to do it.


----------



## ENCORE

Very interesting. Looking forward to seeing more pictures of the step by step process.

Just wondering what you may have already found, that you didn't know was there.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Encore no real surprises yet. Other than finding long lost tackle :what:
I once did the same project on a deepv tracker so it was neat to see the construction differences . The Lund definatly has more and heavier supports and they didn't skimp on screws, the consoles are overbuilt ( no such thing) I am going to be putting new polyboard tops on these. Couldn't hardly sleep last nite with all the ideas going through my head.:screwy:
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yellowbelly80

i redid my lund last year..they are built like tanks under the decks ..i also replaced 30 bad rivets and did some minor mods to the layout..it was a fun project


----------



## Greenbush future

Great project, couple basic things I have read about:
Check your foam, all the way down to the hull, if they used "open cell" it may have some saturation, which is bad, need to replace. and for sure look at, and test your transom, drill test holes low, or around any location that water may get in, Think fish finders, speedo tubes, and motor bolts, you want nice wood shavings not mulch. Lunds are known to rot around the back/transom area. Mine didn't but heck you have it tore down, it should really be inspected. Tin transoms are much easier than glass.IMO.


----------



## jampg

Yikes. Is this common practice? What size hole are you talking? How do you plug the hole?


Greenbush future said:


> and test your transom, drill test holes


----------



## yellowbelly80

the keel weld on my lund gave way leaked gallons when it sat in the well bildge would come on every hour..i took out 1000lbs of saturated foam


----------



## Archieup

Started the same project on my 1775 Lund Pro V over the weekend.


----------



## Greenbush future

jampg said:


> Yikes. Is this common practice? What size hole are you talking? How do you plug the hole?


The holes should be drilled from the inside, down low in your wood transom, most guys tape off a 3/8 inch drill, and try a few spots where you may have accessories screwed to your transom. This where water is most likely to enter and sit. If you get clean bright wood shavings, you are good, just use 3m 5200 and seal that baby back up. 
If you have dark, wet, or anything inbetween, your'e just delaying the obvious. I will state the obvious, but you dont drill through your transom, only about half way, your'e taking core samples, stringers too if they are wood. You should be able to step on you outboard, lower unit, and not see the transom flex "AT ALL", nothing!! And yes, this exactly how to check for rot in your boat. Fun project, better to know than to be sunk, in the lake right?


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Made a little progress this weekend. Got all the floor cut and fitted,next step is to cut out for mounting bases and then resin up the wood before fastening down. The transom is still solid and the foam is still in good shape , happy about that. I am now thinking instead of painting the floor to get some rubber diamond plate sheet and laying down on top of floor. Any thoughts on this and a good place to buy?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ENCORE

TROUT TRACKER said:


> Made a little progress this weekend. Got all the floor cut and fitted,next step is to cut out for mounting bases and then resin up the wood before fastening down. The transom is still solid and the foam is still in good shape , happy about that. I am now thinking instead of painting the floor to get some rubber diamond plate sheet and laying down on top of floor. Any thoughts on this and a good place to buy?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Interesting thought with the rubber diamond plate.... It would be heavier than just vinyl but, it would stop slipping and prevent gill plates from cutting the vinyl floor. Finding it the proper width to make it one piece might be a problem. Length doesn't seem to be an issue.

I have a piece on the back floor myself, just to keep sharp gills from cutting the vinyl flooring. Were you just going to paint it or were your intentions at first to vinyl it?

http://www.floormatcompany.com/custom-cut-mats-s-24.aspx


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

My original intension was to paint with bed liner paint but have read of mixed results with this. So was thinking of other alternatives. I have found garage floor vinyl diamond plate that would allow 1 piece. But was thinking maybe the 36" wide rubber would allow me only 1 seam down the middle.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ENCORE

TROUT TRACKER said:


> My original intension was to paint with bed liner paint but have read of mixed results with this. So was thinking of other alternatives. I have found garage floor vinyl diamond plate that would allow 1 piece. But was thinking maybe the 36" wide rubber would allow me only 1 seam down the middle.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The site listed above has it in 48" widths. I didn't look the entire site over.

Interesting watching the progress


----------



## syonker

Go with Durabak or Cabela's textured paint that is designed for marine flooring.
[/COLOR] 
It's UV resistant & comes in a variety of colors.


----------



## lastflight

You may want to look at Hydroturf. It is commonly used as a boat floor covering. Doesn't hold water and gives good traction even when wet.

http://www.hydroturf.com/


----------



## spoonman

Trout tracker- have been trying to find out if the tyee will take a 27 size batt.
mine came with 24s & am about to put in new for the terova 80 amp.. maybe some modifications??
thanks inadvance
Spoonman


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

My 93 was only set for a single 12 volt up front for the trolling motor. Not sure about other year models. I am setting it up for 2 now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Well making more progress. After alot of research and cost figuring we decided to just varnish seal the marine ply and top wrap with a marine vinyl flooring (the type used in current Lunds) .Got the 2nd coat of marine varnish on the new wood and t-nuts installed for the seat bases. One more coat to go, hope my vinyl flooring shows up by the weekend so I can get the floor wrapped and ready to install. The april blade bait bite deadline is fast approaching  here are a few pics of the progress:


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ebijack

Looks good! One suggestion, make sure you either pull those T nuts in now with a bolt and very large washer from the top side, or tap them in more solid into the wood. Reason is, if they are not *fully* seated, when your pushing down with the bolt thru the seat mount you can dislodge the T nut and it will spin and you won't be able to get it back seated properly. It doesn't take much to push them back out if not set real tight.


----------



## ENCORE

ebijack said:


> Looks good! One suggestion, make sure you either pull those T nuts in now with a bolt and very large washer from the top side, or tap them in more solid into the wood. Reason is, if they are not *fully* seated, when your pushing down with the bolt thru the seat mount you can dislodge the T nut and it will spin and you won't be able to get it back seated properly. It doesn't take much to push them back out if not set real tight.


 I've used them often in the past and what's posted above is a MUST! Like looking at the updated pictures. Good luck with this rebuild!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Thanks for the info,we installed them with a 2# dead blow the fingers are burried till the nut has no gap under. We also have been varnishing right over them to seal them in. But i will definatly check to see if there loose. Good news is my vinyl showed up today so hope to get that installed this weekend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yellowbelly80

one good thing about redoing a floor is it will be %500 better than it was from the factory..they just cut wood and screw it down


----------



## plugger

When you check the t nuts if they arent holding tight use 5 minute epoxy, just dont get it in the threads.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Made good progress last nite and today. All the vinyl is glued in place just waiting for the glue to dry (up to 72 hrs )While thats drying worked on the livewell had to rework the opening, as a hatch the exact same size wasn't available. Cut a piece of stainless and riveted and siliconed it to the top. Also made stainless brkts for my new captians chair. Here is a few pics...


posted using [U)RL=http://www.outdoorhub.com/mobile/]Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL]


----------



## Archieup

I like that Captains chair!
Your project is really coming along


----------



## ENCORE

Archieup said:


> I like that Captains chair!
> Your project is really coming along


I know a guy that has the captain's chair in his Tyee and although its comfortable, he dislikes it because it take up to much room.


----------



## sfw1960

The old girl is in capable & experienced hands Larry!

Nice stuff!!


----------



## Greenbush future

TROUT TRACKER said:


> Made good progress last nite and today. All the vinyl is glued in place just waiting for the glue to dry (up to 72 hrs )While thats drying worked on the livewell had to rework the opening, as a hatch the exact same size wasn't available. Cut a piece of stainless and riveted and siliconed it to the top. Also made stainless brkts for my new captians chair. Here is a few pics...
> 
> 
> posted using [U)RL=http://www.outdoorhub.com/mobile/]Outdoor Hub Campfire[/URL]


I think you will love the minor changes you are doing to the boat. The Captains chair will be the cats meow IMO, the one I had was decent quality too, but having the type you do should make for a much nicer ride. You have to admit, there isn't much they didn't think of when they built these things. This boat will last for 50 years if stored dry and taken care of. Nice job!!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Thanks for the input all. Greenbush the chair is a flexsteel seems built real well I mounted it on a swivl-eze 238 series adjustable cushion ride pedestal. Then put in a 2nd base so I can move it to my battle station the rest of my bases are taper lock style. I needed to take 1 taper lock adapter off the pedestal so I could modify it to fit in the 238 series base so when the family is along I wasn't down a seating position . So with the adapter I pulled off I made a new net holder that fits in any of my taper lock bases. No more tripping over the net! I will try to remember to get a pic of it and post. I must say I sure could'nt have done this project without the help of couple of great fishing buddies I owe them big time!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 5eyes

Trout Tracker: just read this thread and gotta say..looking good..done that once. i have a 1775 pro-v, floor still good.. thankful for that..just finished rebuilding my entire fuel system..$..now WTH is spring! RFHT bill


----------



## sfw1960

Take me for a ride in the dark for some green missiles Larry!!!

:lol: :lol: :fish2: :woohoo1::mischeif:


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Someday Robert. Made a little more progress today,finally got the glue dry. Just a warning if you use indoor/outdoor carpet adhesive that says it works for marine vinyl you need to follow SPECIAL directions which you won't find on the can. It appears if you have sealed you're wood with something you must let the glue dry out after troweling on until it tacks up up to an hour, BEFORE putting the vinyl over otherwise it will not set up. I was told this by the mfg After I waited 3 days for it to dry but did not. They said they get that call "more times than he cares to say" I asked why not just state it in the directions? He said there working on it.:what: I asked him what I could do he said put it in a dry warm place and hope for the best. So we put it in my buddies basement and cranked up his vented gas fireplace and stood the boards facing it and finally after 3 more days of it they are dry. 
So tonight we got them laid in the boat and installed the seat bases and got 1 board screwed down. The rest of the week and weekend I will be at the G.R fishing show running the anglersmart booth so I won't be able to work on her but my buddies may get some more done. Here is a few pics...


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960

I'll be LOOKIN' for more TUNGSTEN Larry!!
:woohoo1::woohoo1::mischeif:


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

First off I need to thank my 2 fishing buddies,Dave &Bill while I was at the G.R show all weekend they stayed steadily working on the boat and accomplished alot of work. They finished screwing down the floor, installing the front deck and livewell, reassembled both consoles and fastned them down. Man she sure is looking good!! Hoping we can get her buttoned up this week. Here is a few pics of their handy work...


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Archieup

Looking good!
It was nice to meet you at the show on Friday.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ENCORE

Looks great.......


----------



## plugger

Nice work!


----------



## yellowbelly80

its crazy i had more money in stainless fasteners than what i did any other material when i redid my lund,stuff adds up fast


----------



## Greenbush future

You are really gonna like that new floor and the set up you did. I have 2 boats that need various types of work, I just need to clean out one of several garages to do the work. Those Waldo's are calling me, the time is getting closer, glad the glue finally set for you.


----------



## sfw1960

Archieup said:


> Looking good!
> It was nice to meet you at the show on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


Larry's good like that ALL THE TIME!
Guys _like him_ make this site what it is!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Thanks Robert. Greenbush that glue sure had me worked up but it all was good in the end. Tonite got the new aerator pump installed, as an afterthought vinyled the board that runs on top of the splashwell (used contact adhesive this time) , got the new hatch covers clamped in place and ready for screws that I got to pick up tomorrow, did some figuring about mounting the windshield,hope to get that installed tomorrow . No new pics tonite maybe tomorrow.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenbush future

TROUT TRACKER said:


> Thanks Robert. Greenbush that glue sure had me worked up but it all was good in the end. Tonite got the new aerator pump installed, as an afterthought vinyled the board that runs on top of the splashwell (used contact adhesive this time) , got the new hatch covers clamped in place and ready for screws that I got to pick up tomorrow, did some figuring about mounting the windshield,hope to get that installed tomorrow . No new pics tonite maybe tomorrow.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Windshield on my Tyee did give me some problems, the screws that held the frame to the dashboard were wood screws and eventually did strip out, so I had to install over sized ones. If you can get nut and bolt types I would do it while it's off the dash. 
We want more pictures please!!!


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Well she is almost done. Windshield is all fastened down with stainless nylock nuts and screws. Wiring all cleaned up and reorganized, consoles reassembled, installed a cargo net in the bow, fish finders reinstalled. Just have to finish reinstalling the cubbys under the consoles, install the vhf antenna, get a couple new speakers, make 1 more net holder. Then the engine needs a little attention,had the carbs rebuilt so have to reinstall them and going to replace the vro pump and sparkplugs. Then she should be ready for Erie by next weekend. This has been a very satisfying project alot of work but also alot of fun especially with the help of a couple of great friends. Here are a few pics of the almost finished project. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ebijack

Real nice job! Make me want to redo my boat and change the floor plan to how I want it. One question, does that front side lid open where the rod holders are, from the photos it looks pretty tight. Again nice job! and thanks for the photos.


----------



## ENCORE

Looks great! Like having a new boat.


----------



## Archieup

Looks Great Larry!
Where did you get your cargo net from? 
I have been looking at them on line and want to make sure I get good ones. I'm planning on adding a couple to the bow area also.


----------



## ESOX

Looks really, really, good.


----------



## 5eyes

Really, Really, nice TT...well done!..also a shout-out to your friends! ..w/ friends like that..priceless..gotta ask, soft water on Gun yet? RFHT bill


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Ebijack yes the lid does open with about 1 inch clearance to the rod holders, the pic does make it look like it won't though I had to come back down and check it for my self Archieup: I got the net at cabelas in grandville they had 42" long and 52" long in stock. 5eyes I haven't been that way myself but I was told that on wednesday it looked like it was pretty much wide open. I came down this morning and reinstalled the carbs and vro pump just have to pick up some plugs and the engine is all set. May come back down after Easter dinner and tinker some more.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Got a little more done this afternoon, installed the cubbys under the consoles,new speakers,noticed that a couple guage backlight bulbs were out so replaced all 5, scrubbed down the old side upholstery and cleaned the windshield. Just a couple things left to do.  The captains chair sure looks good and is darn comfortable. Here is a few pics....


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tgafish

Looks great Larry!


----------



## sylvan19

Been following the posts and looking at the picks. Great job!!


----------



## MDH

Looks great! You are inspiring me to re-do our 94 starcraft. That boat looks brand new! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sixshooter

That looks awesome Larry. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfishhoge

Great work Larry.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat

Very nice job!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chiefrocka

Archieup said:


> Looks Great Larry!
> Where did you get your cargo net from?
> I have been looking at them on line and want to make sure I get good ones. I'm planning on adding a couple to the bow area also.


Sorry to hijack guys. But Archieup...clear your pms. Trying to reach you!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenbush future

TROUT TRACKER said:


> Well she is almost done. Windshield is all fastened down with stainless nylock nuts and screws. Wiring all cleaned up and reorganized, consoles reassembled, installed a cargo net in the bow, fish finders reinstalled. Just have to finish reinstalling the cubbys under the consoles, install the vhf antenna, get a couple new speakers, make 1 more net holder. Then the engine needs a little attention,had the carbs rebuilt so have to reinstall them and going to replace the vro pump and sparkplugs. Then she should be ready for Erie by next weekend. This has been a very satisfying project alot of work but also alot of fun especially with the help of a couple of great friends. Here are a few pics of the almost finished project.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you care for that boat the way you rebuilt it, it will last you longer than factory!! My floor will come out tonight on one of mine, the walleye machine one. Hope to have it looking similar to yours soon. Again really nice job. Same color as my old one too.


----------



## Michigander456

TROUT TRACKER said:


> Well she is almost done. Windshield is all fastened down with stainless nylock nuts and screws. Wiring all cleaned up and reorganized, consoles reassembled, installed a cargo net in the bow, fish finders reinstalled. Just have to finish reinstalling the cubbys under the consoles, install the vhf antenna, get a couple new speakers, make 1 more net holder. Then the engine needs a little attention,had the carbs rebuilt so have to reinstall them and going to replace the vro pump and sparkplugs. Then she should be ready for Erie by next weekend. This has been a very satisfying project alot of work but also alot of fun especially with the help of a couple of great friends. Here are a few pics of the almost finished project.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looks beautiful. Makes me want to go rip the floor out of my boat. :cwm27: Maybe this winter...:coolgleam Love the floor material, I was thinking about what to do for mine, not digging the carpet.


----------



## bombcast

Michigander456 said:


> Looks beautiful. Makes me want to go rip the floor out of my boat. :cwm27: Maybe this winter...:coolgleam Love the floor material, I was thinking about what to do for mine, not digging the carpet.


A fishing boat is probably the last thing in the world that should be carpeted.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Looks great Larry! A guy could crash right out on that new floor!:lol:


----------

